# Controlling GHA on Fissidens



## Rob Dahl (10 Jan 2015)

Here are my specs:
TANK–30li.Fluval Flora
LIGHT– 13w, 6400k, CFL
               Flexi mini, PAR 230 @ 5cm., 40@ 50cm.
CO2–pressurized soda jets and ceramic diffuser 1bubble/sec.
FILTRATION–Fluval U1, 250li./hr.
FERTILZATION–Excel–3ml./day
                            FluorinK–3ml./every other day
                            Fluorin GRO (nitrogen)–3ml./day
I have tried the shock treatment with 5ml. Excel/twice a week, and 2hr. interrupted light at mid day. Would like to get some help on this.
Many Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Rob Dahl (10 Jan 2015)

Forgot to mention R/O water changes once a week.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jan 2015)

Hi Rob
Can you identify the hair algae from this link......>http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jan 2015)

Looks like Spirogyra....Green Thread Algae?
hoggie


----------



## tam (10 Jan 2015)

Try twirling a tooth brush around in it. Not sure how well it will work in the moss but worth a go


----------



## Rob Dahl (11 Jan 2015)

Hi group,
Have used the tooth brush with some success. I think there is a combination of some different algaes. There seem to be algaes with  different characteristics. It's just that they seem to be intertangled in the_ Fissidens_. So you can't disentangle them.


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Jan 2015)

Keep at it with a toothbrush, if it's possible to get the whole piece of Fissidens out (if it's tight to a stone or wood) you could put it in a small container and give it a total black out, if that's not possible maybe try to cover the moss with some Catapa leaves or some black plastic for a few days (make sure that the plastic is non toxic) tighten some stones on the corners of the plastic or pieces of lead.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Jan 2015)

http://www.easylife.nl/en/freshwater/algexit
I have used this with good success....on Green thread algae!
hoggie


----------



## Rob Dahl (11 Jan 2015)

Thank you Martin and Hoggie. Today is water change day, so I will see what pieces I can remove for treatment. (and keep at it with the toothbrush).
Rob
Fluval Flora




and Here's my dry start SpecV at 32 days


----------



## Yo-han (12 Jan 2015)

About the ferts, I see fluorinK (only potassium?) And fluorin gro (only nitrogen?). Google doesn't know them but if this is true you are missing phosphate and traces. In that case you can twirl your toothbrush every day, but it will grow back unless you add the missing nutrients.


----------



## Rob Dahl (12 Jan 2015)

Thank you for the information Johan


----------



## Yo-han (1 Feb 2015)

Any update on this?


----------



## Rob Dahl (1 Feb 2015)

Hi Johan,
Yes, I've been daily dosing Excel and using a test tube brush to daily "comb" the GHA. GHA now almost eliminated from the Flora tank and slowly retreating in the SpecV.


----------

